# New Florida Memeber



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Just got our first travel trailer. Used 2005 28RSS. Looking forward to camping for the first time in it. Sure glad I found Outbackers.com! Lots of good information and great ideas!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! Enjoy your "new" camper!


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome neighbor...we just bought our Outback about a month ago and we live in Palatka!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. I think you'll find the site very helpful.

We live in Pinellas CTY and have a 2010 260FL. Leaving today for 4 days camping in Venice,FL. Man,I can hear the groans coming from our northern Outbackers.

I agree with Hotrodmomma that maybe we should try to plan a FL Rally this year.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

A few of us Florida Outbackers usually get together in mid September sometime. I'll keep you on the list when we decide on a date. In the past we've gotten together on the third weekend in September...pencil that in if you'd like to go!!! Any suggestions where you'd like to meet up? Its kind of nice to keep it centrally located for everyone.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and Congratulations on your new TT!!


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Have Outback, will travel









Sept. is a lovely month to meet up!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!! to another NE Florida Outbacker from John and Phillip. St. Augustine, FL, here. phillip


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jimmie said:


> A few of us Florida Outbackers usually get together in mid September sometime. I'll keep you on the list when we decide on a date. In the past we've gotten together on the third weekend in September...pencil that in if you'd like to go!!! Any suggestions where you'd like to meet up? Its kind of nice to keep it centrally located for everyone.


....and with the two newbies in the NE region we might be able to pull you south central folks further into Gator Country.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought the whole state was Gator Country?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmie said:


> I thought the whole state was Gator Country?


What would Evan say about that one? phillip


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yea...good thing he doesn't get on this forum!


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Go Noles!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmie said:


> I thought the whole state was Gator Country?


Now you know that isn't true, some of us bleed garnet & gold









I'm glad to see you are taking the reins on the rally, way to go!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> I thought the whole state was Gator Country?


Now you know that isn't true, some of us bleed garnet & gold









I'm glad to see you are taking the reins on the rally, way to go!
[/quote]

WHAT??????


----------



## Mesnafugal (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been camping for years... tent.. horse trailer with bed.. horse trailer with living quarters.. NOW.. a 1998 Winnebago!! I'm so excited. Its a "Brave" i think and is long, sleeps 8 and has bunk beds. It was well taken care of just needs a few things fixed on it. First time owning an RV.

I'm also in the process of starting up my own camp ground. Will be very simple and small starting off but will offer camping, kayaking and horseback riding. Plus plenty of places close by to visit. Camping is just a way of life.


----------

